

SEC Moves Ahead With 'Crowdfunding' Proposal - nsiemsen
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303615304579153463087785476?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
nsiemsen
The most interesting bit is: "Wednesday's proposal doesn't require companies
to verify that individuals meet income thresholds set by the law, officials
said. Instead, the SEC asks for comment on whether verification steps are
needed." Potentially receiving funding from a non-accredited investor has been
one of the remaining sources of risk to a startup taking crowdfunding.

